

Man loses house following Kickstarter success - brownie
http://qz.com/94925/this-man-lost-his-house-because-his-kickstarter-was-too-successful/

======
eksith
I was under the impression that Kickstarter was about raising funds with no
guaranteed return on expectations or even if the project will come to
fruition. I.E. There's a large amount of trust involved.

Lately, it seems, the comments are leaning more and more toward an ambiance of
an actual sales page rather than a fundraiser. I'm seeing more of these in
common with Amazon product reviews.

Pity.

